# Outlook 2011 : impossible de créer, répondre ou transférer



## vad007 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques heures, il ne m'est plus possible de créer, répondre ou transférer un mail. La fenêtre ne s'ouvre plus quand je clique. Tout le reste fonctionne et je continue à recevoir les mails.

J'ai tenté de supprimer les signatures, désinstaller safari,... rien ne change.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???

Merci

dd


----------



## Crock-Man (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontrer ce genre de problème sur l'iMac de mes parents. Ils sont chez Orange, et d'ailleurs le problèmes vient du serveur Orange il me semble.

Bref, j'ai dut désinstaller les comptes mail pour les réinstaller, sur un compte il me demande un mot de passe SMTP et sur l'autre compte il ne faut pas mettre de mot de passe SMTP :mouais:

Je ne sais pas si sa peu aider, mais si tu es chez Orange tu peu essayer la manipe.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Septembre 2011)

vad007 a dit:


> Depuis quelques heures, il ne m'est plus possible de créer, répondre ou transférer un mail. La fenêtre ne s'ouvre plus quand je clique. Tout le reste fonctionne et je continue à recevoir les mails.


Ta version d'Office est-elle à jour ? En principe, tu devrais être en version 14.1.3 actuellement. Le problème que tu rencontres est effectivement lié au moteur de Safari, WebKit (qu'Outlook 2011 utilise) mais il me semble bien qu'un correctif y avait été apporté aussi côté Outlook.


----------



## vad007 (18 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ta version d'Office est-elle à jour ? En principe, tu devrais être en version 14.1.3 actuellement. Le problème que tu rencontres est effectivement lié au moteur de Safari, WebKit (qu'Outlook 2011 utilise) mais il me semble bien qu'un correctif y avait été apporté aussi côté Outlook.



Bonjour Aliboron,
Je suis en version 14.0.0. 
Quand je fais recherche de mise à jour il me dit que tous mes logiciels sont ok
Que dois-je faire???

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Septembre 2011)

vad007 a dit:


> Je suis en version 14.0.0.
> Quand je fais recherche de mise à jour il me dit que tous mes logiciels sont ok


Si c'est la "Mise à jour de logiciels" du menu Pomme, vu que ça ne concerne que les logiciels Apple, il est bien possible que "tous [t]es logiciels" soient à jour. Concernant Office, tu peux lancer l'outil "Microsoft AutoUpdate" dans n'importe laquelle des applications Office via le menu "Aide" > "Recherches les mises à jour". 

Mais il est probablement encore plus simple de suivre le lien que j'ai indiqué plus haut, vers Mactopia, et de télécharger directement les mises à jour 14.1.0 puis 14.1.3. Pour mettre toutes les chances de ton côté, une fois les mises à jour téléchargées, tu redémarres ta machine, tu ouvres ta session en tenant la touche majuscule enfoncée, tu fais une réparation des permissions et tu fais les mises à jour (141.1.0 puis 14.1.3, donc).


----------



## vad007 (18 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Si c'est la "Mise à jour de logiciels" du menu Pomme, vu que ça ne concerne que les logiciels Apple, il est bien possible que "tous [t]es logiciels" soient à jour. Concernant Office, tu peux lancer l'outil "Microsoft AutoUpdate" dans n'importe laquelle des applications Office via le menu "Aide" > "Recherches les mises à jour".
> 
> Mais il est probablement encore plus simple de suivre le lien que j'ai indiqué plus haut, vers Mactopia, et de télécharger directement les mises à jour 14.1.0 puis 14.1.3. Pour mettre toutes les chances de ton côté, une fois les mises à jour téléchargées, tu redémarres ta machine, tu ouvres ta session en tenant la touche majuscule enfoncée, tu fais une réparation des permissions et tu fais les mises à jour (141.1.0 puis 14.1.3, donc).



Tu viens de me sauver...!!! 
J'ai fait la mise à jour et ça fonctionne de nouveau.
En tout cas un tout grand merci à toi pour ton aide! 

Super sympa!

Didier


----------

